# Proper elements for Self-Defense Training



## Joe Hardwick (Feb 17, 2003)

These are the elements I feel are required for proper self-defense training and that I prefer to use. They include: 

1. Drill Training - An example would be the Circle Stress Drill 
and its many variations.

2. Sparring - This does not have to be done all the 
time but can be helpful in understanding body mechanics 
other things and it can be fun. It can range from light to 
full contact. 

3. Scenario Based Training - This is simply doing role playing 
with the many different ways you can be attacked and 
there are many different ways to perform them. Also, gear 
can be added (as it should be) and full contact attacks can 
be simulated with anything goes. 

Of these 3 I feel that 1 and 3 are vitally important and must be done to understand a violent encounter. They allow the practioner to develop ability and understanding of psychology, adrenaline response, gross motor skills vs. fine motor skills, attacker ques and body language.  Obviously, one must develop techniques and skills as well but I just want to focus on elements that you use specifically to develop self-defense.   How does everyone else train for self-defense and what other elements do you use? I would like this to be an exchange of ideas and training. Thank you. Joe.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe Hardwick _
> *These are the elements I feel are required for proper self-defense training and that I prefer to use. They include:
> 
> 1. Drill Training - An example would be the Circle Stress Drill
> ...



Hey Joe.....We share the same name :rofl: 

Anyways, I feel that 2. Can be very important as well because that is when I learn how to incorperate my techniques and everything into fighting. Its all god and well when in the drill he's punching to my head......but what if its a punch to my gut? I just like it becuase it makes me feel slightly more confident. Specially with Throwing.......I really dont think I would have the guts to do it if it wasnt for Full Contact sparring. :asian:


----------



## sweeper (Feb 18, 2003)

I would agree with MOB. 2 is a very helpfull training step/tool.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Feb 18, 2003)

What about:

4) Discussion on how not to be a victim in the first place.
5) Discussion on "most likely" attacks and criminal ruses.

IMO, martial artists tend to work on the physical side of self defense, but neglect the more important side of prevention.  Most of the books I've read on the subject say that 80% is prevention and 20% is protection (physical).

They say that if you've gotten to the point of a physical encounter, you have a greater chance of losing so it's better to not be a target in the first place.

WhiteBirch


----------



## sweeper (Feb 19, 2003)

that and running away is always an option, you don't have to fight it out al the time or fight untill the person goes down.


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 19, 2003)

lvwhitebir brings in two very good points.   Avoiding a problem is preferable to facing one.

I remember years ago a movie called 'tremors' about underground monster worms of all things   But I remember a line in the movie between Kevin Bacon and Fred Ward when they were trapped on top of a huge boulder in the desert while the monster worm circled like a shark.  Ward said "we have to come up with a plan to get out of this" and Bacon said "I say we just run like hell".  Ward turns and says "runnings not a plan...runnings what you do when the plan fails"!

And thats the point, fighting is what you do when all other options have failed.

Mind set is also an option I would like to throw in to the mix.  I have touched on this in another thread, but you have to fix your mind on something that is a priority in your life, usually a loved one.  That is what is going to get you up if your knocked down, that is going to give you not only the will to survive but to win even if your shot, stabbed, stomped etc.  It's not arrogance or cockiness...it is determination to go home to your loved ones period regardless of the circumstances or odds.

Take care.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 20, 2003)

I think most people don't aproach SD training realisticly, people think that training for a street fight is self deffence training, it is in a sence but if you want to avoid injury your best option is to be aware of your surrondings on all levels, not go somewhere that puts you in danger and leaving a place if you think it's getting dangerous no matter what, if you realy wont to protect yourself and that is your main goal I realy don't think MA should be the primary focus.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Feb 21, 2003)

In real fighting, either you see it coming or you get ambushed. 

When you see it coming, you have a choice to disengage. When you get ambushed, you are probably dead meat....    Unfortunately, it is a rather serious situation.

Situation awareness is paramount.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## ryanhall (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm surprised that nobody mentioned weight training.  There's no doubt that strength and size are a factor in real world encounters, and both being and appearing stronger acts as a deterrent to potential threats--most people don't want a challenge.  

Learn to hit fast, hard, non-telegraphically, and first, and you will have a major advantage.  

Overcome moral issues that you may have with striking pre-emptively now rather than later.  Understand that there are no rules, and 'fair play' should not be a part of your vocabulary.  

Cultivate the proper attitude and overkill mentality necessary to deal with a large, aggressive, and capable assailant.

Learn to recognize common set-ups and cons.  

Understand how to conceal a blade or other weapon so that you will be able to recognize efforts at same.

Become acquainted with warning signs/precursors of violence--i.e. clenched fists, pacing, talking over you, swearing, pale face, weight shifting, etc.

Be able to give and receive hard hits without folding under pressure or pain.  This is cultivated through sparring and realistic scenario work.  

Know how to properly use a blade against an unarmed or armed assailant.  

Understand the laws in your area, as well as the use of force continum.  This tends to keep you out of prison.

Know how to deal with the police.  This will also keep you out of the overnight lockup.  

There are plenty more, but these are a start.  Self-defense is simple from a physical perspective, but can be complex from just about every other angle.


----------

